# American Expatriate looking for Paramedic/Healthcare Employment in UAE



## LeonHartsock911

Hi everyone its my first post on this web forum. Also thanks for taking the time to read this post to see if you can help. 
I'm a U.S. citizen but spent my childhood living in Dhahran Saudi Arabia while my father worked for Aramco. I'm looking to return to the Middle East for employment as a paramedic or healthcare operations manager. I currently hold a operations level management position as a Rescue Lieutenant Paramedic and am also an Firefighter Engineer on the Engine and Ladder trucks. I have a couple college degrees BS and AS, honorable military discharge, as well as several years of experience and several advanced medical and fire certifications. 

My barrier to returning to the Middle East is that I was exposed to Hep B at birth and some gulf countries won't allow me to reenter for employment although I am healthy. I have heard from my friends in Saudi that they are looking to retract this barrier to entry. Also from my understanding UAE has already retracted this barrier to entry. I have read the UAE laws and it appears it is no longer considered a disqualifying factor for healthcare workers. Also if anyone has a good lead on paramedic type employment in UAE I would appreciate it. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## earthworm88

Hi, 

Once you have submitted 5 posts, PM me. 

Cheers!


----------

